# Cant connect to client



## t77snapshot (Dec 1, 2009)

My WCG network is down and I need some help on getting it up again. The problem occurred when my router stopped responding, I didn't have time to mess with it so I just plugged my modem directly to my comp. I have an internet connection but not a WCG connection.










EDIT: I got my router up and running all my crunchers again accept for THIS computer. What should I do?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2009)

Re-install BOINC (you don't have to uninstall it first), I've had this issue in the past and it fixed it.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 1, 2009)

Will I loose all my work?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Will I loose all my work?



Nope.  I've reinstalled the client quite a few times on different machines on XP, Vista, and 7, and all of the work was there after the reinstall and it continued crunching


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 1, 2009)

Well I uninstalled and re-install with the same results.  Should I try removing the Project and add it again will I loose the work?


----------



## hat (Dec 1, 2009)

Have you tried manually updating it? Click on the update button in the projects tab


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 1, 2009)

hat said:


> Have you tried manually updating it? Click on the update button in the projects tab



There it go's! Thanks Hat


----------

